# Güvensizliğim



## Zuccherro

Günaydın arkadaşlar!

Bu yüzden kendime hala güvensizliğim

Does that mean: that is why I am unable to trust ?
Ama niye güvensizliğim?
Niye güvensiziyim değil?


----------



## Esoppe

Uh, this looks like an incomplete (or incorrect) sentence to me. At this form, it means something like "Because of this, still, my lack of trust to myself...."


----------



## Zuccherro

Bilmem ...
İşte şarkı sözleri:
Küçüğüm daha çok
küçüğüm bu yüzden
bütün saçmalamam 
Yenilmem
Bu yüzden 
Bu yüzden kendime hala güvensizliğim


----------



## Esoppe

Oh, it makes more sense in this context. It's a sentence with a scrambled word order and a weird "hala" usage. If we reconstruct it to make it a regular sentence:

"Kendime hala [süren] güvensizliğim bu yüzden"
"My ongoing lack of trust to myself is because of this"


----------



## Zuccherro

Thank you very much I couldn't have guessed without your help!


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Günaydın arkadaşlar!
> 
> Bu yüzden kendime hala güvensizliğim
> 
> Does that mean: that is why I am unable to trust ?
> Ama niye güvensizliğim?
> Niye güvensiziyim değil?



Merhaba Zuccherro,

I am happy that you got the best answer from Esoppe. But since you are "çalışkan", I couldn't pass without correcting some little letters:
You meant "Niye güvensiz*im* değil." ?


----------



## Muttaki

Although what Esoppe says is what the song tries to tell, I think it is not a proper saying. It never sounds correct saying "kendime hala güvensizliğim" or as Esoppe puts it "kendime hala süren güvensizliğim". It is gramatically nonsense. "Kendime olan güvensizliğim" would be okay but I think the part in the song is very wrong. Zucchero, you should see this as obvious when you learn Turkish well.


----------



## shafaq

Zuccherro said:


> Ama niye güvensizliğim?
> Niye güvensiziyim değil?


Güvensiz=distrustful
Güvensizlik=mistrust
güvensizli(k>ğ)im=mistrust of me


----------



## Zuccherro

Chaton.marchande said:


> Merhaba Zuccherro,
> 
> I am happy that you got the best answer from Esoppe. But since you are "çalışkan", I couldn't pass without correcting some little letters:
> You meant "Niye güvensiz*im* değil." ?



ChatonMarchande Size çok teşekkür ederim I appreciate !!


----------



## Zuccherro

Muttaki I agree .. it is just sad because it makes Turkish even harder to learn but I will try to ignore these structures until my Turkish is mature enough to distinguish between what it grammatically correct and what is not ..

Shafak'a basit ve faydalı açıklama için teşekkürler


----------

